# Proposal to exempt pensioners with an income of up to €17k per annum from income tax



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know if anything will ever come of this, but wouldn't it be nice?

https://elpais.com/economia/2018/03/20/actualidad/1521545177_544703.html

Of course, people with an income below €12k per annum have already been taken out of paying tax, and it has been widely reported that that threshold will increase to €14k if the Spanish budget is approved this month, so hopefully things are heading in that direction.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Now that is a welcome idea! Let us pensioners enjoy the pensions we've built up over our working lives. All the nest egg we've built up has already been subjected to taxes several times no doubt!!

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I don't know if anything will ever come of this, but wouldn't it be nice?


Yes


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The measure to take anyone earning below €14k per year out of paying income tax has been approved, and there will also be tax reductions for everybody (not just pensioners) with an income of up to €18k. Plus larger annual increases for those on lower pensions, especially the minimum ones who will get 3%.

https://elpais.com/economia/2018/03/27/actualidad/1522127881_905482.html

Caveat - approved by the Council of Ministers but still to be approved by Parliament.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Why pensioners and not anybody else? What's so special about them? Oh yes, of course, they tend to vote PP.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Chopera said:


> Why pensioners and not anybody else? What's so special about them? Oh yes, of course, they tend to vote PP.


:confused2: LynnR said tax cuts for everybody and not just pensioners! :confused2:


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

tebo53 said:


> :confused2: LynnR said tax cuts for everybody and not just pensioners! :confused2:


OK missed the second comment by Lynn. The article appears to only talk about pensioners, so why the reported emphasis on pensioners if it applies to everybody?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol definitely a sign I am getting dotty or just short sighted 

I was flicking through the threads and thought- thats overly generous- serious tax cuts for PRISONERS!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Chopera said:


> OK missed the second comment by Lynn. The article appears to only talk about pensioners, so why the reported emphasis on pensioners if it applies to everybody?


Possibly because of all the protest marches earlier this month when they were offered an increase of 0.25%?

They've also promised to increase public spending, which may or may not be connected to the fact that there are regional and municipal elections coming up next year. The official reason is that they have more tax revenue coming in than they expected.

But it's certainly a move in the right direction after eight years of austerity.


----------

